# I'm going to fail this job interview



## dgodfrey (Oct 11, 2013)

Last year I went into a job interview for Applebee's. I was nervous from the get-go because of my anxiety.

Long story short, I failed the interview because of my awful acting skills (they wanted us to reenact a sale transaction). It didn't help that me and my partner were in the middle of a circle while every one watched so I was terribly nervous and awkward.

I don't know why but a few weeks later they called me and said I got the job. I guess it was because they needed people for the busy holiday season so they took anyone they could get.

I didn't get fired from the job. In fact, I think I did a pretty good job (execpt during the social interactions).

It was a seasonal position so it ended back in January. Now they are calling me back for an interview. I know deep down that I am going to fail. I don't think they're going to know that I used to work there and have mercy on me.

My heart is pounding just think thinking about the interview, that's TOMORROW!!

The thing that's really upsetting me and making me nervous is that when I failed the interview last year I had to tell my parents (because I live with them) and my dad went off on me, saying how much of a pathetic person I am ("you never worked a day in your life", "you do nothing all day", "you look miserable all the time", "you're lazy", "you failed the interview because of your pathetic lazy attitude and the fact that you never smile", "I've never seen a kid like you"). I think it's safe to say that he's ashamed to be my father.

These are all true things but my parents think it's me and not my SA that they don't know about that's making me act like this.

This year I think the same is going to happen if I fail the interview.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Well if you go in saying your going to fail, then thats not helping matters..

You even got on at Applebee's that should boost your confidence more than anything 
tbh some people here on SAS and myself included can count on one hand or both how long we held down a job X D so be happy it lasted that long for you  


Plus , always go in to any interview or training with a positive light attidue, no with the weight of a thousand suns on your shoulders lol....
don't think to the extreme, So what if you don't get it.... there are more jobs out there and probably better ones  
So just do your best and be like, if it doesn't work out no sweat..there's more jobs out there, Im not gonna explode or die if I don't get this job, it won't be published in Poeple and ok magazine that I didn't get this job....

everything will be okay, no matter what happens..

and remeber, we are in this together  

I start training at dunkin donuts 2mmorow 
I had such a high when he said I start tommorow..but when I called him he said it was
training and i had to show him what I had and that would determine if I stayed lol
my happy high went away and the pressure was on X D


----------



## dgodfrey (Oct 11, 2013)

Sugarslippers said:


> You even got on at Applebee's that should boost your confidence more than anything
> tbh some people here on SAS and myself included can count on one hand or both how long we held down a job X D so be happy it lasted that long for you


I think I only got the job because they needed people to work the busy holiday hours (Black Friday, Thanksgiving, Christmas) which I did. It lasted only three months (Nov. - Jan.) then they promptly got rid of all the seasonal employees on Jan. 23.

It is my theory that the only reason they're calling me in for an interview is to do the same thing last year (fill the slots for the busy hours). Btw I lied it's JCPenney not Applebee's so it makes more sense.



Sugarslippers said:


> So what if you don't get it.... there are more jobs out there and probably better ones


That's the attitude I would have if I knew my father wasn't ashamed of me and would put me down every time I fail as if it were a reflection on his parenting skills (which it's NOT).


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

You made it through the holiday season and now they're calling you back. That's a good sign. Do the best you can do and go there with a positive attitude


----------



## dgodfrey (Oct 11, 2013)

shorefog said:


> You made it through the holiday season and now they're calling you back. That's a good sign. Do the best you can do and go there with a positive attitude


I've been unemployed since the original seasonal job ended. I've tried getting different jobs but I never got any callbacks. My dad would come home almost everyday and would yell at me to get a job (he obviously doesn't respect me or my business). If I fail this interview I'll have to tell him (because my mom already told him over the phone so now he's excited) and then he's going go off on me like he did last year.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

dgodfrey said:


> I've been unemployed since the original seasonal job ended. I've tried getting different jobs but I never got any callbacks. My dad would come home almost everyday and would yell at me to get a job (he obviously doesn't respect me or my business). If I fail this interview I'll have to tell him (because my mom already told him over the phone so now he's excited) and then he's going go off on me like he did last year.


Im sorry about your dad... why does he have such a chip on his shoulder? : /

Even if your dad isn't proud you should be proud. b/c with sa it really makes everything harder, so only you know the depths of your challenges and accomplishments.

Oh by the way, I friended you  I wanted to chat with you abt this..hopefully to raise your spirits, plus chatting is easier than posting time n time again on a thread : p


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Keep the mindset that you'll pass it. If you worry overly about failing, it could affect the interview. Try your hardest. No matter what happens, you did your best. Just don't absorb a negative vibe when it's so possible you'll do well. You've been there before so you have a nice advantage.


----------

